# Bellator Fighting Championships 15



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

April 22, 2010

Mohegan Sun Arena,
Uncasville, Connecticut, United States 

Dan Hornbuckle vs. Sean Pierson
Jacob McClintock vs. Jim Wallhead
Steve Carl vs. Brett Cooper​


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Card is updated. 

Unfortunately Kheder is off the card. James Krause will replace him to face Imady at Bellator 14 (not 15).


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Dan is the man


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Well Hornbuckle, Thomas Advance in Bellator Tourney, Dan vs Lyman Good, might be coming up for the title.


----------



## PistolPete (Dec 10, 2006)

My instructor Matt Sung Lee fought last night at Bellator. Wish I had gone.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The results of the event:



> In the promotion's first season-two visit to Mohegan Sun Arena in Uncasville, Conn., Bellator Fighting Championships on Thursday night once again provided a handful of exciting contests and impressive performances.
> 
> And while three fighters booked their trips to tournament semifinals on the back of one-sided wins, welterweight Steve Carl took a more controversial approach.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Interesting Matches*

There weren't any interesting matches this week in my opinion!


----------



## Iceman778 (Mar 31, 2010)

might be lets see


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Interesting Matches*

Well this week there might be!


----------

